# Helius AFR



## Tom$ (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

weiß jemand schon genaueres dazu ? Bzw gibt es schon Fotos davon ?

von mtbr: `a mix of ST and FR, 200mm rear, 180 front. It will be presented at the open house at Nicolai's place at the end of august and it will replace the FR and ST `

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=529492

Gruß, 

Tom


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2009)

Das wären doch alle Eckpunkte

FR und ST fallen weg, ein AFR als Freeride-Tourer kommt
180-200mm vorne, für Freeride und Downhill
für Downhill Race ist das Ion

Konkurrenz zum 901? Er sagt, er schaue nicht  was die anderen machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Juni 2009)

Das wäre der einzige Grund meinen FR Rahmen herzugeben  
Ich glaube ich will eins


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2009)

habsmabestellt.


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juni 2009)

och menno. dann wird die wahl ja noch schwerer.. so eine schei55e.


----------



## Kunstflieger (22. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss nicht wie schnell Du deine Meinung änderst, deine Ideen und Vorstellungen in bezug auf Gabel usw.. passen nicht wirklich zum AFR.

Da sollte da schon eine Totem oder so rein.


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juni 2009)

stimmt.


----------



## TheRacer (22. Juni 2009)

das Teil wäre DAS Nicolai für mich.
Das ST ist mir zu krass und das FR hat mir mit 160mm doch 20mm zu wenig Federweg.

Bin schon gespannt wie es aussieht und was der Preis spricht


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2009)

Preis ist der gleiche wie beim FR.


----------



## nox_ (22. Juni 2009)

gut, dass ich noch kein FR bestellt habe. war sehr kurz davor.

Mehr Infos bitte!


----------



## Kunstflieger (22. Juni 2009)

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie die Geometrie aussieht und vorallem der Sitzrohrwinkel.
Bem FR verhindert das Sitzrohr mehr Federweg, bei ST ist es versetzt und flacher vom Winkel her.
Wenn den Sitzrohrwinkel deutlich flacher wird ist aber nicht mehr wirklich für Touren bzw. Bergauf geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> habsmabestellt.



Du wirst doch Deinem AM nicht untreu werden


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2009)

In der beziehung bin ich eindeutig für polygamie


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> In der beziehung bin ich eindeutig für polygamie



Gut


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> .



???


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> ???



Ich denke die Daten die ich gepostet hatte werden sich noch ändern, deshalb habe ich meine Post wieder gelöscht.

Ich werde mich einfach überraschen lassen, das war schon immer das spannensde daran wenn ich mir ein Nicolai bestellt habe 

Die Fuhre wird übrigens wieder schwarz elox, und wenn ich es noch bei Nicolai (oder wenn das einer mit mir gemeinsam durchziehen möchte und
die Idee gut findet) durchsetzten kann Extra Love in allen Farben, was bedeutet linker und rechter Umlenkhebel in unterschiedlichen Farben und die Lagerdeckel sowieso  Rastastyle halt 







Ich freu mich schon darauf 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (23. Juni 2009)

Ich würde sagen das wird zu unruhig wenn die Umlenkhebel unterschiedliche Farben haben.


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2009)

warte bis ich fertig habe, das wird der Hammer


----------



## softbiker (23. Juni 2009)

Man war grad drann am überlegen meinen Rahmen aufzugeben und mir ein FR mit HS-Option zu ordern.
Ahh da freu ich mich mal auf die Eurobike. Das AFR hört sich genau nach dem an wass ich haben möchte.
Wer ein erstes Bild hat sofort posten.
Wann issn bei N Hausmesse? Oder war die schon?


----------



## Testmaen (24. Juni 2009)

Ist erst noch. Normalerweise 1 Woche vor der Eurobike (im Septmeber ?!).


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juni 2009)

laut vinc vom 21-22 august.


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Daten die ich gepostet hatte werden sich noch ändern, deshalb habe ich meine Post wieder gelöscht.
> 
> Ich werde mich einfach überraschen lassen, das war schon immer das spannensde daran wenn ich mir ein Nicolai bestellt habe
> 
> ...



Es geht sogar noch besser


----------



## Testmaen (24. Juni 2009)

Sehr cool!

Gibt's in dem Stil auch ein komplettes Rad ?


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Juni 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Sehr cool!
> 
> Gibt's in dem Stil auch ein komplettes Rad ?



Klar:





Das wär auch mal ne interessante Farbe: Rasta-Camou.


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2009)

Habe heute die AB bekommen, und AB sagt: 13.08.09 kommts (aber ohne Gewähr).


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juni 2009)

dann natürlich bilder und so... klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2009)

ich hatte eigentlich vor es geheim zu halten


----------



## stasi (24. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Das wär auch mal ne interessante Farbe: Rasta-Camou.





hier kaemen sogar ausnahmsweise 5050xx in frage - hans rey edition


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich hatte eigentlich vor es geheim zu halten



Schäuble weiß alles


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Juni 2009)

stasi schrieb:


> hier kaemen sogar ausnahmsweise 5050xx in frage - hans rey edition



Ich bin doch ein Dödel. Das hab ich doch am Wochenende erst gesehen... Und das hier auch:








Hmmm, ne, das "Kona-Rasta" gefällt mir besser.


----------



## frankweber (25. Juni 2009)

bEINAHE KONSEQUENT DURCHGESTYLT


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juni 2009)

haha  geiler bunter scheiss!


----------



## madbuddha (26. Juni 2009)

Also gewichtsoptimiert sind die Rastas halt nicht. Ich denke mir da immer, dass das locker 2 KG sind, die man woanders einsparen muss. 



Aber trotzdem geil. Mein nächstes Nicolai ist Rasta-Camou!!!


----------



## softbiker (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich find das nisch lecker.

Die fahren das Kettenfett ja in den Haaren rumm. :kotz:


----------



## Testmaen (28. Juni 2009)

http://mtbisokay.de/?p=1464


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (28. Juni 2009)

Schaut spassig aus... hm, jemand meinte bei ridemonkey(?), dass der umwerfer am sattelrohr und nicht an einem zusätzlichen "pimmel" befestigt wird.
Das stimmt dann wohl nicht oder?


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Juni 2009)

Nur eine Frage: Wie ist der Sitzohrwinkel bei welcher Gabel ???


----------



## der-gute (28. Juni 2009)

meine Info von Kalle war die, die man auf dem Foto sieht.

Umwerferturm wie am ST


----------



## pfalz (29. Juni 2009)

> Umwerferturm wie am ST



In Willingen wurde das auch bestätigt...


----------



## softbiker (29. Juni 2009)

Hier die Zielvorgaben: Federweg 160 bis 190 mm, Rahmengewicht o.D. 3,3 
kg, Dämpfer 222 x 70, Lenkwinkel: 67°, Sitzwinkel 73° Tretlager: 22 mm 
über Achse, HS Option serienmäßig


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juni 2009)

krass mehr federweg und dennoch leichter als das fr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (29. Juni 2009)

und vor allem ein 222er Dämpfer .... da kann man auch auf Fox verzichten und nen Vivid einbauen.


----------



## TheRacer (29. Juni 2009)

HS ready ist auch richtig wichtig.


----------



## softbiker (30. Juni 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> und vor allem ein 222er Dämpfer .... da kann man auch auf Fox verzichten und nen Vivid einbauen.



 Den Vivid gibts doch auch in 200


----------



## softbiker (30. Juni 2009)

Jetzt müsst ihr euch mal vorstellen ihr dürft dann in euer Helius eine Boxxer einbauen


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Juni 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt müsst ihr euch mal vorstellen ihr dürft dann in euer Helius eine Boxxer einbauen



Darf ich das jetzt nicht ? 
Hat doch die geiche Einbauhöhe wie die Totem, macht warscheinlich nur keinen Sinn.


----------



## softbiker (30. Juni 2009)

o.k. das hab ich nisch gewusst.
Aber warum macht dass keinen Sinn.

Nette 190 mm am Heck und 200 an der Front was ist daran sinnfrei?


----------



## US. (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Boxxer im Helius macht nicht weniger Sinn, als eine Totem.
Einbauhöhe ist gleich, Federweg 20mm mehr.

Single Crown Gabeln sind halt gerade in, aber deswegen nicht per se besser.
Gewichtsvorteil kann die SC auch nicht verbuchen.

Die DC wird mit dem Label Downhill versehen, die SC mit Freeride. Rein technisch und funktional gesehen ist dies allerdings nicht gerechtfertigt, hilft aber um das Portfolio der Hersteller sauber zu differenzieren.

Für Freeride/ Touren hat die DC noch den Vorteil, daß die Druckstufeneinstellung bequem zu erreichen ist, was als schnelle Antiwippfunktion hilfreich ist.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## TheRacer (30. Juni 2009)

Mir wäre aber im Single Trail der Lenkeinschlag mit einer DC zu gering.
Spitzkehren bekommst da nicht hin.


----------



## Falco Mille (30. Juni 2009)

Der Rahmen auf dem Foto ist ein Prototyp, den Carlo Diekmann zur Zeit für uns testet. Es ist noch nicht seriennah, also nicht zu viele Schlüsse daraus ziehen. Einen Prototypen, der schon etwas dichter an der Serie ist, hat Elmar letztes Wochenende zu testen bekommen. Hier der aktuelle Stand:

Helius AFR prototype:

head angle: 66,9°
seat angle: 73° (virtual, Helius ST seat tube design)
BB height: +21 mm over wheel axle
top tube at size M: 588 mm (virtual, Helius ST seat tube design)
FD possible with travel reduction
weight: 3,4 kg size M without shock
chain stay length: 433 mm
best for forks 665 mm / 180 mm travel
rear travel: 160 to 190 mm

always with Hammerschmidt adapter
free rear axle option: Rohloff OEM - QR10 - 12 mm thru-bolt or Maxle
1 1/8 steerer regular: surcharge options: 1.5 - cone head
seat post diameter at all sizes: 30,9 mm
low top tube und gussets design (like Helius AM)
3 shock positions at the lever
non adjustable fore shock mount 


Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Juni 2009)

Geilo! Ich plane für nächste Saison die Anschaffung einer Tretmühle mit der ich alt werden kann und formulierte gerade an einer höflichen Anfrage, ob nicht ein Mischling zwischen Helius AM und ST möglich wär, weil mir das ST zu schwer ist und das FR nicht weit genug einfedert  und kurz bevor ich das Dingen abschicken will stolpere ich über diese nette Unterhaltung hier 

Dennoch: Wenn das AFR da anfängt, wo das AM aufhört, müsste es dann nicht konsequenter Weise da aufhören, wo das Ion ST anfängt?

D.h. ich tät mir wünschen, dass ihr das gute Stück mit (evtl.140)/160/180/200 mm Federweg am Heck bestückt  es soll ja, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, FR und ST ersetzen 

Vlt. wärs ja möglich, zwei verschiedene Paar Umlenkhebel anzubieten?

Sehr cool jedenfalls, die News  Haut rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. Juni 2009)

Kalle hat mir gesagt das es zwischen Freeride-Tourer (FR) und Downhiller aufgebaut werden kann.
Für Downhill race wäre dann das Ion da...


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. Juni 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Den Vivid gibts doch auch in 200



Nein, nur in 216 - 222 - 240.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Juni 2009)

falcos signatur ist sehr geil.


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Juni 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Nein, nur in 216 - 222 - 240.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



nö:


----------



## Andi-Y (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
wenn man nun über das AFR und sein Einsatzgebiet nachdenkt, dann kommt man schnell zur Frage, welche Gabel dieses breite Spektrum denn überhaupt ähnlich breit bedienen kann?  Leider gibt es nicht viel Auswahl bei den absenkbaren Gabeln...

Ich habe die Angabe über die Gabeleinbaulänge oben natürlich gelesen, frage mich aber, ob ich mit einer nicht abgesenkten Gabel noch den Berg hochfahren kann (nicht über den Forstweg).
Fährt jemand hier ein FR mit einer Totem? - Wie klappt das bergauf?
Andi


----------



## ins (30. Juni 2009)

Fahre zwar kein FR sondern ein ST, aber geht eigentlich ganz gut. Kondition natürlich vorrausgesetzt


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Juni 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kalle hat mir gesagt das es zwischen Freeride-Tourer (FR) und Downhiller aufgebaut werden kann.
> Für Downhill race wäre dann das Ion da...



Ich will auch gar nicht unbedingt zum DH Race, ich will nur Affenschaukelmäßig viel Federweg, weil: dann komm ich mir wie n großer Mann vor 
Andrerseits: die 10 mm machen wahr-schein-lich den Kohl nich sonderlich fett, wa 

Wenn die Kohle zusammen gekratzt ist wirrds wohl ungesehen eingekauft - irgendwer da draußen der dringend ein abgewetztes Kona Coiler Deluxe von 2007 sucht


----------



## Demonhunter (30. Juni 2009)

Sieht auf alle Fälle vielsversprechend aus.
Muss wir wohl doch wieder ein Sparschwein zu legen.
200mm wären ne coole Sache.


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Juni 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> o.k. das hab ich nisch gewusst.
> Aber warum macht dass keinen Sinn.
> 
> Nette 190 mm am Heck und 200 an der Front was ist daran sinnfrei?



Ich war da gedanklich bei meinem FR und da ist es schon ein grosser Unterschied ( 167mm Hinten zu 200mm Vorne )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Juni 2009)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn man nun über das AFR und sein Einsatzgebiet nachdenkt, dann kommt man schnell zur Frage, welche Gabel dieses breite Spektrum denn überhaupt ähnlich breit bedienen kann?  Leider gibt es nicht viel Auswahl bei den absenkbaren Gabeln...
> 
> Ich habe die Angabe über die Gabeleinbaulänge oben natürlich gelesen, frage mich aber, ob ich mit einer nicht abgesenkten Gabel noch den Berg hochfahren kann (nicht über den Forstweg).
> ...



Ich fahre ein FR mit Totem und das geht gut.
Ich fahre aber werder Rennen noch sprinte ich Berg hoch.
Ich fahre gemütlich und wenn ich jetzt die Wahl hätte zwischen 2 Step oder Coil würde ich die Coil nehmen.
Ich fahre Freeride lastige Touren bis 35km.


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich will auch gar nicht unbedingt zum DH Race, ich will nur Affenschaukelmäßig viel Federweg, weil: dann komm ich mir wie n großer Mann vor
> Andrerseits: die 10 mm machen wahr-schein-lich den Kohl nich sonderlich fett, wa



Hi Jonas,
wenn ich mein AFR habe kannst du mal proberutschen 



Demonhunter schrieb:


> Sieht auf alle Fälle vielsversprechend aus.
> Muss wir wohl doch wieder ein Sparschwein zu legen.
> 200mm wären ne coole Sache.



Hi Marvin,
mein ST will mich nicht mehr 

alla.


----------



## VoikaZ (30. Juni 2009)

Oh Mann, das AFR ist schon echt ein Traum 
Wobei, wenn sich hier alle eins holen, vielleicht gib ja einer dann sein ST, oder auch sein FR zu nem guetn Preis ab 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Juni 2009)

scheint so als wäre das afr die lübbrechtsens antwort auf das 901.


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Jonas,
> wenn ich mein AFR habe kannst du mal proberutschen
> 
> Hi Marvin,
> ...



Hi guru,
aber unbedingt möcht ich das mal proberutschen 

Gruß nach Eppele
Jo


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> nö:
> 
> Sieht mir eher nach einem 216er aus ...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (30. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> scheint so als wäre das afr die lübbrechtsens antwort auf das 901.



Die Mühle hab ich mir auch angesehen. Ist halt verhältnismäßig günstig, federleicht und sicher ein geiles Raderl, aber ich trau dem Material nicht: Bei dem Leichtgewicht und meiner Fahrweise sieht das teil wahrscheinlich schon sehr bald aus wie n Stock Car 

Würde mir im AFR eigentlich auch ein paar FR-artige Gussets wünschen ...


----------



## TheRacer (30. Juni 2009)

Wieso soll das 901 günstiger sein 
Und so extrem leicht ist ja auch nicht wenn man bei den Litevilleern mal mitliest


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Juni 2009)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Wieso soll das 901 günstiger sein
> Und so extrem leicht ist ja auch nicht wenn man bei den Litevilleern mal mitliest



Das 901 is aweng billiger alldieweil Steuersatz, Dämpfer und X-12 Steckachse schon drin sind. (Ich weiß nicht, ob X-12 der Heilige Gral ist, aber weiß jemand, ob Nicolai sich damit beschäftigt? Wird das mal ne Option?)
Bei Nicolai kommt der Kram noch dazu und ich muss das 1.5 Steuerrohr extra bezahlen, das Maxle Achsle, und weils geht auch das verkürzte Sitzrohr 
Der 901 Rahmen wiegt in M knapp 3 kg - bisher war er damit für mich ein ernstzunehmender Konkurent zum Helius ST: 1/4 weniger Gewicht - da geht auch die sackschwere Hammerschmidt noch, Mann!

Aber stimmt schon: Meine Äußerung bezüglich des günstigen Preises war wohl eher auf meine speziellen Bedürfnisse bezogen ...


----------



## nox_ (1. Juli 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Würde mir im AFR eigentlich auch ein paar FR-artige Gussets wünschen ...



*Same here!*


----------



## softbiker (1. Juli 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Nein, nur in 216 - 222 - 240.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



der kroiter hat das Foto ja schon eingestellt. Es ist tatsächlich ein 200/57er

Zum Liteville muss ich sagen: Entweder man liebt das 901 oder man haßt es.

Bin es auf der Eurobike probegefahren, und der Rahmen ist schon ne Konstruktion, allerdings die Fertigung wie man so mitliest untere Schublade. 
Das einzige wass mich am AFR so stört ist dieser Umwerferdom. Das schaut halt nicht so prickelnd aus, aber mit HS ist dass eh passé.

Ich finde die Angaben zum Lenkwenkel total cool. Lässt auf ein Abfahrtsorientiertes Bike mit schönen Radstand schließen.


----------



## pfalz (1. Juli 2009)

ich denke, softrider hat recht: siehe hier


----------



## tommek (1. Juli 2009)

Ein toller Prototyp, der auf Mehr hoffen lässt. Nun schlägt Nicolai meiner Meinung nach endlich den richtigen Weg ein und speckt ordentlich ab. Wenn die Daten stimmen, ist es nicht viel schwerer als der Konkurrent von Liteville - das 901 wiegt übrigens als Rahmenkit in Grösse L inkl. Achse, Steuersatz, Dämpfer, hinterer Schaltzugaussenhülle und den Clips für die Zugmontage 4000g. 

RC, AC, AM und nun das AFR gefallen mir allesamt sehr gut.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## checkb (1. Juli 2009)

Jetzt noch eine brauchbare absenkbare 180er Gabel auf den Markt und das AFR könnte interessant werden.

checkb


----------



## ChrisPi (1. Juli 2009)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Mir wäre aber im Single Trail der Lenkeinschlag mit einer DC zu gering.
> Spitzkehren bekommst da nicht hin.



Wieso sollen da keine Spitzkehren gehen? Hinterrad versetzen ist in den engeren Kehren sowieso unumgänglich


----------



## US. (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

im Prinzip wär das AFR als Tourenfreerider schon nett.
Der Umwerferturm mag mir allerdings nicht so recht gefallen...

Zur Gabeldiskussion:
Fahre ein 07er Helius FR mit Boxxer Ride; 540mm Einbaulänge, 180mm Federweg, hinten mit ASR-Umlenkhebel und Stahlfederdämpfer ebenfalls 180mm Federweg.

Damit fahre ich ohne Probleme Touren mit 2000hm auch ohne Nutzung der Absenkung.
Eine Totem wäre nochmal gut 20mm höher. Das könnte ich in der Höhe kompensieren durch Entfall der oberen Gabelbrücke und Entnahme eines Spacers. Käme damit also auf die gleiche Höhe wie mit meiner Ride. Dann sollten Touren in den Alpen mit Totem also auch ohne Absenkung möglich sein.

Ich persönlich würde ein AFR mit einer Boxxer Team aufbauen  vorne und hinten 200mm Federweg und Stahlfederelemente.

Für eine Light-Variante wäre auch die neue RS Lyric mit 170mm vorstellbar. Wobei dann eigentlich auch ein Helius AM ausreichen würde.

Wie dem auch sei; das AFR wäre sicher ein toller Allrounder von All Mountain bis Downhill.
Ich persönlich finde allerdings schon gut nutzbare 180mm mehr als genug und bereits nicht mehr wirklich handlich.

Mehr reizen würde mich als Fuhrparkergänzung das Helius AC 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (1. Juli 2009)

@US



> Damit fahre ich ohne Probleme Touren mit 2000hm auch ohne Nutzung der Absenkung.



Mhh, ohne Probleme.  Ich stelle auf Touren immer wieder fest, dass ich mit meiner 55er ohne ETA Absenkung doch einen Taken früher vom Bock muss als mit Absenkung.* Ich meine hier nicht ruppige Trails, sondern auch die Forst- und Teerrampen die man bezwingen muss wenn man eine 2000Hm Tour fährt.

Meine Persönliche Testrampe ist hoch zur Esterbergalm ( GAP ), wo man sehr schnell feststellt, dass eine gute Absenkung sinnvoll ist. Kann mir aktuell nicht vorstellen mit einer Ungetravelten 180er dort gemütlich oder verkrampft hochzufahren. 

Ich bleibe dabei, der Forkenmarkt ist aus meiner Sicht zur Zeit noch nicht bereit für langhubige Tourenbikes. Vielleicht weiss Kalle schon mehr was auf der Eurobike kommt und genau deshalb der Einstieg in das Segment.

checkb

* Radfahren ist nicht Radschieben


----------



## US. (1. Juli 2009)

na ja, sagen wir mit nicht mehr Problemen als mit Absenkung 

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den Anstieg zur Esterbergalm kenne.
Aber wenn wir in GAP sind: Den asphaltierten Anstieg unten beim Eingang zur Partnachklamm  zum Graseck hoch. Dürfte über 30% Steigung haben.
Das geht beispielsweise auch ohne Absenkung.

Wobei ich dir schon recht gebe: Gerade bei langen Anstiegen, also Pässen, ist eine Absenkung schon komfortabel, auch wenn die Steigung nur 8% beträgt. Bei den kurzen wirklich steilen Rampen muß man eh immer kämpfen.

Zu den Gabeln:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...r-Disc-only-Gabel-Maxle-Lite-Modell-2010.html
Die Totem kommt 2010 als 2-Step. Wobei so eine 2-Step-Gabel nicht adäquat zu einem guten, linearen, stahlgefederten Hinterbau ist.
Ansonsten gibt noch die Suntour Durolux mit 180-140mm

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## checkb (1. Juli 2009)

US

Ich kenne die von dir erwähnte Rampe, meine aber den Weg zur Wank hoch. Bin immer nur zur Feierabendrunde in GAP und da gibt es am Wank 3 sehr geile 3 Stunden Touren mit wunderschöner Aussicht und Endlosabfahrt.

Wie du schon bemerkst hast, gibt es nächstes Jahr aller Wahrscheinlichkeit ein paar neue Forken. Die aktuelle von dir erwähnte Durolux muss erst noch zeigen ob sie dauerhaft funktioniert. Bei der ersten Generation 2Step hat es ja nicht so geklappt mit der Funktion.  

Schaun mer mal, wird auf jedenfall spannend.

checkb


----------



## Falco Mille (1. Juli 2009)

Wir freuen uns über Euer tolles Feedback. Da auch noch nicht alle Entscheidungen bezüglich der Serienversion getroffen sind, ist das sehr hilfreich für uns. Nur bitte nicht immer diese fiesen Vergleiche mit Liteville. Das schmerzt. Wir verstehen wirklich nicht, was wir mit einer Asia Importmarke gemeinsam haben sollen. Auch können wir Euch versichern, dass wir uns bei der Konzeption neuer Nicolai Modelle nicht von Kastrationszangen inspirieren lassen.

Das Helius FR wird als Bikepark-taugliches Hardcore Enduro auch weiterhin seine Berechtigung haben, ebenso das ST als unzerstörbarer Extrem-Freerider jenseits der 200 mm Marke.

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## checkb (1. Juli 2009)

@Falco

Bitte den hässlichen Umwerferturm weglassen. 

Optik vor Funktion, checkb


----------



## Demonhunter (1. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Marvin,
> mein ST will mich nicht mehr
> 
> alla.



Wie darf man das verstehen?


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Juli 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Nur bitte nicht immer diese fiesen Vergleiche mit Liteville. Das schmerzt. Wir verstehen wirklich nicht, was wir mit einer Asia Importmarke gemeinsam haben sollen.



Der war wirklich super


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2009)

Demonhunter schrieb:


> Wie darf man das verstehen?



geh zum Sparschwein


----------



## Demonhunter (1. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> geh zum Sparschwein



dachte wir hätten geklärt, dass man kein Nicolai verkauft?
und noch is nich mal Geld für Schwein, noch für rein da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2009)

Tschade, hätte es dir gerne vermacht :döner:


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. Juli 2009)

Eine verstellbare Dämpferaufnahme wäre für mich bei dem AFR pflicht.

Deswegen mag ich auch mein Helius FR so gerne - weil ich bislang von 200 bis 222mm Dämpferlänge fast alles verbauen konnte.
Bei einer festen Aufnahme á la Helius AM würde ich mich bei der Komponentenauswahl zu eingeengt fühlen.

Eine Totem Coil mit U-Turn (135-180mm) wäre zum AFR dann noch die Krönung !

Das Syntace 901 sehe ich da nicht so als Konkurrenz, da man bei der Schaltung etc. schon wieder auf bestimmte Sachen festgenagelt wird. Bei Nicolai geht alles, von Rohloff bis Steckachse und Hammerschmidt.

P.S : Wann gibts die Hammerschmidt endlich mit 38er Blatt und zuschaltbarer 1,6 fach Übersetzung für Rohloff ? 
Das wär noch ne Marktlücke.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Demonhunter (1. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Tschade, hätte es dir gerne vermacht :döner:



Kannst es gerne vererben oder mir als Testbike überlassen bis du wieder bock drauf hast
Ich mach auch nix kaputt, versprochen


----------



## softbiker (1. Juli 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> ...Nur bitte nicht immer diese fiesen Vergleiche mit Liteville. Das schmerzt. Wir verstehen wirklich nicht, was wir mit einer Asia Importmarke gemeinsam haben sollen. Auch können wir Euch versichern, dass wir uns bei der Konzeption neuer Nicolai Modelle nicht von Kastrationszangen inspirieren lassen.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Falco



Ich lach mich scheckig 

Mich will im Liteville-Forum auch keiner verstehen was ich gegen diese Asien-Produkte hab. Da fällt mir ein auf meinem Taiwaner habe ich immer so nen Aufkleber gehabt da war ne Hand mit ner Granate drauf und darauf stand: "TAIWANESE-REPAIR-KIT"

Endlich mal jemand der zu "made in germany" ordentlich Stellung bezieht. Nur dem Michi darfst du nicht übern Weg laufen


----------



## ChrisPi (2. Juli 2009)

Made in Germany wäre grundsätzlich der Favorit,da gibts sicher viele die so denken.Bloß was tun wenns kein Bike gibt das genau den Vorstellungen entspricht!? Mit dem AFR scheint Nicolai aber einen relativ großen Kundenkreis anzusprechen.Ich würde hoffen das gewichtsmäßig nicht zuviel dazukommt (keine unnötigen Gussets...),1.5 Steuerrohr u. ein möglichst wippfreier,gut ansprechender Hinterbau.Der Umwerferturm gefällt mir zwar auch nicht,aber sollte sich die HS im Langzeiteinsatz nicht bewähren steht man da...


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Juli 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> () Ich würde hoffen das gewichtsmäßig nicht zuviel dazukommt (keine unnötigen Gussets...)



Leicht solls sein, aber Gussets sind geil: Wenn ich in der Luft hänge, will ich nicht immer die Zähne aufeinander beißen und die Arschbacken zusammenkneifen müssen, weil ich befürchten muss, dass bei einer harten Landung der Rahmen zerbröselt  auch Kopfsache 



ChrisPi schrieb:


> () Der Umwerferturm gefällt mir zwar auch nicht,aber sollte sich die HS im Langzeiteinsatz nicht bewähren steht man da...



Ich trau mich fast nich das zu erwähnen, aber da gibts ja noch die E-Type Umwerfer für Tretlagermontage . So einen kann man z.B. direkt an eine Dreist ET KeFü von G-Junkies - leider kein ISCG  - dran schrauben. Wie robust die Konstruktion ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. E-Type-Umwerfer stehen ja glaub ich nicht in so einem guten Ruf ...

Stünde denn eigentlich mit so einem Gerät der volle Federweg zur Verfügung oder ist nicht der Turm sondern der Umwerfer im Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich ne verkackte Geo, nicht funktionierende Hinterbauten, hirnlose Sonderlösungen und nen schmalzigen Verkaufssupport suche geh ich schon freiwillig nach Litevillehausen - aber sonst will ich von denen bitte verschont werden. Und ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt...

Das Helius AFR klingt absolut vielversprechend, ich bin gespannt was raus kommt. Das Helius FR war mir in der Auswahl damals gegen ein Alutech unterlegen, wär gespannt ob das AFR für mich interessant würde.

Ich nehm übrigens lieber den Umwerferstummel übrigens sehr gut! Warum? 
Durch das Ding kann man trotz 3 Blatt Option die Kettenstreben kurz halten, wer mehr Federweg will muss dann halt auf den Werfer verzichten. 
Find ich überaus in Ordnung. 
MfG
Stefan


----------



## MichiP (2. Juli 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns über Euer tolles Feedback. Da auch noch nicht alle Entscheidungen bezüglich der Serienversion getroffen sind, ist das sehr hilfreich für uns. Nur bitte nicht immer diese fiesen Vergleiche mit Liteville. Das schmerzt. Wir verstehen wirklich nicht, was wir mit einer Asia Importmarke gemeinsam haben sollen. Auch können wir Euch versichern, dass wir uns bei der Konzeption neuer Nicolai Modelle nicht von Kastrationszangen inspirieren lassen.
> 
> Das Helius FR wird als Bikepark-taugliches Hardcore Enduro auch weiterhin seine Berechtigung haben, ebenso das ST als unzerstörbarer Extrem-Freerider jenseits der 200 mm Marke.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Falco





softbiker schrieb:


> Ich lach mich scheckig
> 
> Mich will im Liteville-Forum auch keiner verstehen was ich gegen diese Asien-Produkte hab. Da fällt mir ein auf meinem Taiwaner habe ich immer so nen Aufkleber gehabt da war ne Hand mit ner Granate drauf und darauf stand: "TAIWANESE-REPAIR-KIT"
> 
> Endlich mal jemand der zu "made in germany" ordentlich Stellung bezieht. Nur dem Michi darfst du nicht übern Weg laufen





Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne verkackte Geo, nicht funktionierende Hinterbauten, hirnlose Sonderlösungen und nen schmalzigen Verkaufssupport suche geh ich schon freiwillig nach Litevillehausen - aber sonst will ich von denen bitte verschont werden. Und ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt...
> 
> 
> Stefan



oje oje und ich als Liteville Jünger will bei Euch zur Hausmesse kommen

Ich hoffe das ist trotzdem i.O.nicht das es zur Götterdämmerung kommt wenn ich die heiligen Hallen betrete

freu mich trotzdem drauf

und schön zu lesen das Nicolai Jünger viel Weltoffener und nicht so verbohrt sind wie die Liteviller´s

gruß

Michi

ps: nicht verwand und nicht verschwägert


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Juli 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> oje oje und ich als Liteville Jünger will bei Euch zur Hausmesse kommen
> 
> Ich hoffe das ist trotzdem i.O.nicht das es zur Götterdämmerung kommt wenn ich die heiligen Hallen betrete
> 
> ...



Das hat ja nix mit bejubelt oder verbohrt zu tun. Ich finds nur schrecklich immer diese grausigen Argumentationen zu hören warum ein 101/301/901 das beste Bike der Welt sein soll. Sogar ins Alutech Forum haben sich die JÜnger schon verirrt, jemand kann sich zwischen 2 Wildsäuen nicht entscheiden und asl erstes wird ein 901 empfohlen (das zu dem Zeitpunkt noch 3 Monate nicht auf dem Markt war und das keiner jemals gefahren ist) 

Wer sich ein wenig mit Maschbau beschäftigt merkt schnell das hinter viel Argumentation deines Namensfetters oft maximaler Unfug steht und er sich z.T. selbst widerspricht.

*Das Konzept des AFR kann man mit dem 901 gar nicht vergleichen. Gewichtsmäßig akzeptables Big Bike vs. Cross Country Coladose auf (Federwegs)Steroiden. Das hat nix mit verbohrt zu tun, das ist einfach Schwachfug. *

MfG
Stefan


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2009)

so leute... ich glaube eine 901/lv-diskussion müssen wir jetzt nicht vom zaun brechen.

danke an falco für meine neue signatur!


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Juli 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> * () Cross Country Coladose auf (Federwegs)Steroiden.*



 Hab ichs doch geahnt, dass das 901 ein Beulensammler is 
Aber Liteville bietet ja selbst bei Defekt durch Dummheit eine gewisse "Garantie":

_ bietet Liteville jedem Liteville-Eigentümer selbst für Schäden durch Fehlgebrauch oder Unfalleinflüsse (z.B. "Fahrrad auf Dachständer gegen Garagenwand") ein Kulanzangebot direkt über Liteville an._

Allerdings will ich nicht Monate lang auf Ersatz warten, wenn sich der Rahmen bei der Begegnung mit einem Baum um selbigen herum gewickelt hat 

Gruß
Jo


----------



## MichiP (2. Juli 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Das hat ja nix mit bejubelt oder verbohrt zu tun. Ich finds nur schrecklich immer diese grausigen Argumentationen zu hören warum ein 101/301/901 das beste Bike der Welt sein soll. Sogar ins Alutech Forum haben sich die JÜnger schon verirrt, jemand kann sich zwischen 2 Wildsäuen nicht entscheiden und asl erstes wird ein 901 empfohlen (das zu dem Zeitpunkt noch 3 Monate nicht auf dem Markt war und das keiner jemals gefahren ist)
> 
> Wer sich ein wenig mit Maschbau beschäftigt merkt schnell das hinter viel Argumentation deines Namensfetters oft maximaler Unfug steht und er sich z.T. selbst widerspricht.
> 
> ...



Moin,

das Hypen eines Produktes einer Relegion einer bestimmten Weltanschauung ist doch ein rein Menschliches Problem. Es wird immer Anhänger von irgendetwas geben die unbelehrbar sind, das ist kein spezifisches Liteville Problem. Es gibt auch Threads da wird ein Scott vs Liteville verglichen und jemand sagt schau dir mal das Nicolai AM an und recht hat er denn es gibt vielleicht Alternativen auf die man noch gar nicht gekommen ist. Hier werden auch Anti-Liteville Äußerungen getätigt und schon kommen die ersten die HURRA und JAWOLL schreien wo ist da der Unterschied???

Das 901 als Mist zu bezeichnen ist Schwachsinn das weist Du selber oder solltest es zumindest wissen wenn du Dich so auskennst.

Das immer wieder kehrende Argument Handmade in Germany......hm der blonde Hans aus Deutschland schweißt also immer besser als Do-Ping aus Taiwan??? Ist mir eher gesagt zu billig aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen.

Für mich kann ich halt nur sagen das mein Horizont nicht am Tellerrand endet und ich auch gerne im Nicolai Forum stöbere denn bauen tun beide überdurchschnittliche Räder.

Ich glaub da mit können wir es belassen

gruß

Michi


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2009)

höhö... nur das onkel ho die rahmen für viel weniger kohle schweisst als der deutsche hans. die preise sind annähernd gleich... warum also lv die kohle in den rachen rennen wenn der deutsche hans nix davon hat?

ich bin raus...


...und ja ich hab das helius am im lv vs. scott - fred fleissig propagiert... da stimmt der preis. bei scott und lv nicht. 

meine meinung.


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. Juli 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das immer wieder kehrende Argument Handmade in Germany......hm der blonde Hans aus Deutschland schweißt also immer besser als Do-Ping aus Taiwan??? Ist mir eher gesagt zu billig aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen.
> 
> ...



Das Problem was ich dabei sehe ist, das 'Taiwan' immer nur das 'eine' Produkt liefert. Und dieses 'perfekt' zu bekommen (Detaillösungen) müssen wie man ja weiß, die Leidville Fraktion die ein oder andere Woche länger auf ihr heisgeliebtes Schätzchen warten.
Wenn einem jetzt irgenwie die Leitungsverlegung/Achssystem/IGSC/ oder was auch immer nicht passt, wirds problematisch!
Da haben die Nicolai-Käufer den Vorteil, dass sie bei ihrem Rahemn aktiv mitwirken können, den Litviller'n bleibt nur das warten auf die nächste Evolutionsstufe.

Mein Beitrag zum Thema handmade in Germany!


----------



## MichiP (2. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> höhö... nur das onkel ho die rahmen für viel weniger kohle schweisst als der deutsche hans. die preise sind annähernd gleich... warum also lv die kohle in den rachen rennen wenn der deutsche hans nix davon hat?
> 
> ich bin raus...
> 
> ...



Das ist ja das tolle, jeder darf seine Meinung vertreten bloß wenn du ein LV fährst biste gleich ein unbelehrbarer Jünger

Vielleicht bekehrt man mich ja noch bei der Hausmesse


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2009)

hehe... komm nur..

über lv und scott kann ich mit kein urteil erlauben: ich habe beide noch nie gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (2. Juli 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Das Problem was ich dabei sehe ist, das 'Taiwan' immer nur das 'eine' Produkt liefert. Und dieses 'perfekt' zu bekommen (Detaillösungen) müssen wie man ja weiß, die Leidville Fraktion die ein oder andere Woche länger auf ihr heisgeliebtes Schätzchen warten.
> Wenn einem jetzt irgenwie die Leitungsverlegung/Achssystem/IGSC/ oder was auch immer nicht passt, wirds problematisch!
> Da haben die Nicolai-Käufer den Vorteil, dass sie bei ihrem Rahemn aktiv mitwirken können, den Litviller'n bleibt nur das warten auf die nächste Evolutionsstufe.
> 
> Mein Beitrag zum Thema handmade in Germany!




Da gebe ich Dir recht. Hat jetzt aber nix mit Deutsch zu tun ist eher ein Geschäftskonzept. Hier aber ein ganz klarer Vorteil für Nicolai was aber auch bezahlt werden muß.
Bevor ich jetzt aber den ganzen Thread versaue noch mal mein Standpunkt.

Beide gehören zu den besseren der Branche alles andere ist Ansichtssache, persönliche Vorlieben oder "Verbohrtheit"

over and out

gruß

Michi


----------



## checkb (2. Juli 2009)

...und jetzt bitte wieder Helius AFR.

checkb


----------



## softbiker (2. Juli 2009)

Ich jedenfalls bin stolz verbohrt zu sein


----------



## Falco Mille (2. Juli 2009)

Lass doch mal beim AFR bleiben. Die verstellbare Dämpferaufnahme beim Helius FR brachte oft mehr Ärger als Freude. Der nutzbare Verstellbereich ist nur sehr klein und es kam immer wieder zu Problemen oder Schäden durch unsachgemäße Einstellungen. (Kollisionen oder versaute Geo) Eine fixe Aufnahme ist zudem leichter. Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel sind unserer Meinung nach optimal und bedürfen keiner Korrektur. -Und man kann sich doch auch mal auf den Charakter eines Bikes einlassen, ohne gleich alles verstellen zu müssen.

Da das AFR serienmäßig mit Hammerschmidt ISCG Adapter ausgestattet ist und in dieser Federwegsklasse ansonsten Kettenführung und Einfachgarnitur üblich sind, werden vermutlich die meisten keinen Umwerfer fahren wollen. Wer das Bike aber viel auf Touren einsetzen möchte, und keine 600 EUR für Hammerschmidt ausgeben will, wird sich über die Option der güstigeren Gangvielfalt sicher freuen. Und wer keinen U-Turm will, der läßt ihn einfach weg. Sieht doch clean aus, ohne. E-Type taugt unserer Meinung nach jedenfalls gar nichts.


Noch mal zu LV: Ich wollte damit nichts gegen diese Marke sagen. Sie tun einfach nur das, was heute alle tun: Outsourcing. Uns alle hier wurmt einfach nur dieser dauernde Vergleich, den wir nicht nachvollziehen möchten. Es wäre daher einfach nur taktvoll von Euch, wenn der Name dieser Marke im Nicolai Forum nicht mehr so oft auftaucht. 

Danke und Grüße, Falco


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2009)




----------



## softbiker (2. Juli 2009)

Naja ich denke auch ohne diesen Knubbel für den U-Turm wäre der Federweg von 190mm nich zu realisieren. Da das Sitzrohr eh nicht so steil ist denke ich werden die Kettenstreben in etwa die gleiche Länge wie beim FR haben.

Was jedoch mal als Innovation bei Nicolai eingführt werden könnte sind austauschbare Dropouts. Ich meine diese kostenlose Steckachsoption oder Rear-Maxle ist ja toll nur mein Rahmen brauch für Steckackse neue Druckstreben (ich weiss man kann drann rummbohren und ein anderes Rado aber das will isch nisch)

Oder vielleicht könnte man diesen Umwerferknubbel irgendwie so konstruieren dass man sich einen Umwerfer mit Schelle sparen könnte und einen Directmount so wie das bei manchen Specis der Fall ist.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Juli 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das Hypen eines Produktes einer Relegion einer bestimmten Weltanschauung ist doch ein rein Menschliches Problem. Es wird immer Anhänger von irgendetwas geben die unbelehrbar sind, das ist kein spezifisches Liteville Problem. Es gibt auch Threads da wird ein Scott vs Liteville verglichen und jemand sagt schau dir mal das Nicolai AM an und recht hat er denn es gibt vielleicht Alternativen auf die man noch gar nicht gekommen ist. Hier werden auch Anti-Liteville Äußerungen getätigt und schon kommen die ersten die HURRA und JAWOLL schreien wo ist da der Unterschied???
> 
> ...



Glaub mir das Thema 901 hatte ich schon aufm Tisch, Stichwort "Die Hure nutzt ihren Federweg nicht, was bitte kannst du am Dämpfer tun  das sie es tut". 
(Mehr müssen wir zu dem Thema nicht sagen, glaub mir, ich hab jetzt schon genug davon  )

Ich hab noch nie gehört das ein aktueller trivial gefertigter einfacher Rahmen aus Mitteldeutschland, bevorzugt Lübbrechtsen jemals dieses Problem gehabt hätte


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Juli 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Lass doch mal beim AFR bleiben. Die verstellbare Dämpferaufnahme beim Helius FR brachte oft mehr Ärger als Freude. Der nutzbare Verstellbereich ist nur sehr klein und es kam immer wieder zu Problemen oder Schäden durch unsachgemäße Einstellungen.
> Danke und Grüße, Falco



Solange man es auf Wunsch noch drangebruzzelt bekommt passt das auch 

Und die Idee 'ohne Umwerferturm' gefällt mir auch gut.

Wie ist das dann bei der Hammerschmidt Option mit einem normalen 68/73er Innenlager ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2009)

umwerfertum gefällt mir optisch auch nicht. hat sowas von einer notlösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (3. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> umwerfertum gefällt mir optisch auch nicht. hat sowas von einer notlösung.



Nee, hübsch ist der Stummel nich. Drum kommt auch keiner hin: Da wird einfach der Turm coupiert und der Schmidt dran gehämmert. Vlt. schafft Sram es ja sogar bis nächste Saison ein paar(hundert) Gramm abzuspecken 



softbiker schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht könnte man diesen Umwerferknubbel irgendwie so konstruieren dass man sich einen Umwerfer mit Schelle sparen könnte und einen Directmount so wie das bei manchen Specis der Fall ist.



Aber dann müsste ja wieder ein Turm oder irgend ein Blech da hin und würde seltsam aussehen und den Federweg einschränken, oder?

Finde das Konzept so schon sehr gut 
Würde mir wie erwähnt nur ein Paar stabilere Gussets in der Steuerrohr-Gegend wünschen.
Mit 160/175?/190 mm FW kann ich leben, würde mich aber auch über 160/180/200 freuen 

Gruß
Jo


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Juli 2009)

5 oder 10mm mehr oder weniger sind egal. 

Aber ich wuerde es auch nehmen, mit nur 180mm.


----------



## Garrett (4. Juli 2009)

Hauptsache die Druckstreben vom FR setzten sich durch..isn bissl ästhetischer als beim ST!


----------



## krasse-banny911 (4. Juli 2009)

Das neue Helius interessiert mich sehr, hätte aber noch ein paar Fragen:

Wie lauten die Daten bezüglich Innenlager und Hinterachse?

30,9 Sattelrohr find' ich nicht gut. 31.6 war doch okay, warum ändern?

Wieviel Federweg soll denn verloren gehen mit dem Umwerferturm?
Bitte bloß kein E-Type...

Wird das Helius FR 2010 unverändert weiter angeboten?


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2009)

Ask Nicolai...


----------



## checkb (5. Juli 2009)

Warum haben hier eigentlich so viele Panik vor E-Type? Bin 3 jahre E-Type gefahren und der Umwerfer funktioniert vom Feinsten. Doch wer braucht in Zeiten von HS noch einen Umwerfer am schweren Gerät. 

Sitzrohr kannste sicher auch in 31,6 bestellen.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (5. Juli 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Doch wer braucht in Zeiten von HS noch einen Umwerfer am schweren Gerät.



Ich fahre gern ein 20er KB, gerade am schweren Gerät. Das hält mich, neben dem höheren Gewicht, von der HS ab.


----------



## krasse-banny911 (5. Juli 2009)

Ich hab seit 2004 E-Type benutzt und das ist der letzte Mist. Kann nicht richtig eingestellt werden, geht dauernd kaputt und ist nur von Shima-no erhältlich. Ich will mich nicht einschränken lassen, welchen Hersteller ich nehm.
Bei Hammerschmidt hab´ ich auch nicht die freie Innenlager- und Kurbelwahl.


Beim Helius FR habe/hätte ich die Möglichkeiten. Wäre schön, wenn der Nachfolgerahmen diese auch hätte.


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Juli 2009)

es sollte einen adapter geben die an die iscg geschraubt wird und man jeden direkt mount umwerfer dranschrauben kann.

nicolai könnte solche parts auch easy fräsen mit seinen maschinen?
das würde den umwerferdom und e-type einsparen.

sitzrohr in 31,6 wäre eigentlich pflicht an so einem rad finde ich. da sind einfach die meisten stützen verfügbar.
ausser nicolai baut eine 30,9 aufzugstüze. meine RASE ist komplett gefräst das würde schon gehn. ein bisschen leichter, ein bisschen durchdachter, fertig.

bin gestern mal wieder eine tour mit meinem alten FR gefahren. der sitzwinkel vom AM ist einfach viel tourentauglicher. sitzrohrwinkel stört beim bergabfahren nicht bzw ist völlig unrelevant. und das hinterrad hat bei steileren winkel mehr platz. also würd ich auf jedenfall bei jedem rad das zum bergauffahren gedacht ist einfach 74grad machen.

B-boxx auf den markt bringen! bitte deutlich leichter als die schmitt und keine zeit mit der schaltansteuerung verschwenden. die schmitt schaltet top da gibts kein verbesserungspotential aber hauptsächlich im gewicht und in der innenlagerwahl.

das waren gedanken zum tag.


----------



## Andi-Y (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
eine Frage zur HS:
Bisher gab es nur gute Kritiken, was die Funktion betrifft. Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung mit der Festigkeit/Haltbarkeit.
Wenn man sich die Bilder anschaut, besitzt das Innenlager auf der Antriebsseite einen deutlich längeren Kragarm, als es bei den anderen Kurbeln der Fall ist. Zudem ist genau auf dieser Seite noch das integrierte/kleine (alte?) Lager verbaut. => Noch längerer Hebelarm und ein kleineres Lager.
Da der Trend deutlich zu außen sitzenden Lagen (mit deutlich größerem Durchmesser) geht finde ich das etwas komisch.- Biegebolzen sind einfach Fehlkonstruktionen...das habe ich in diesem Jahr erst schmerzlich erfahren.

Kennt jemand Fälle in denen das Innenlager bereits versagt hat? Wundern würde es mich nicht wirklich, wenn die Kurbel im harten FR-Einsatz gefahren wird....
Andi


----------



## softbiker (5. Juli 2009)

Jo Rainer dass mit der ISCG und ne directmount für nen Werfer dass wär mal ne Maßnahme. Wieso bin ich da eigentlich nicht druff gekommen?

31,6er Rohr halte ich auch für Pflicht. Würde mir ungern nach einem neuen Rahmen wieder alles neu holen müssen. Wobei ich glaube dass hier das Gewichteinsparpotential zugeschlagen hat.


----------



## Kontragonist (6. Juli 2009)

WÃ¤re denn ein direct an ein ISCG-kompatibles Blech gemounteter Umwerfer wesentlich stabiler als ein E-Type? Hab da Bedenken, ob sich das nicht verbiegt, wenn man mal dagegen dotzt â¦


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Juli 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> bin gestern mal wieder eine tour mit meinem alten FR gefahren. der sitzwinkel vom AM ist einfach viel tourentauglicher. sitzrohrwinkel stört beim bergabfahren nicht bzw ist völlig unrelevant. und das hinterrad hat bei steileren winkel mehr platz. also würd ich auf jedenfall bei jedem rad das zum bergauffahren gedacht ist einfach 74grad machen.



Ich kann dem nur zustimmen. Wenn Sitzwinkel recht steil ist ( 73-74" )
brauche ich auch keine absenkbare Gabel. Beim Bergabfahren steht man die meiste Zeit und der Sattel ist etwas tiefer.


----------



## Falco Mille (6. Juli 2009)

krasse-banny911 schrieb:


> Das neue Helius interessiert mich sehr, hätte aber noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Wie lauten die Daten bezüglich Innenlager und Hinterachse?
> 
> ...





73er Innenlager mit  Hammerschmidt ISCG, 135 x 12 mm Hinterachse serienmäßig, Maxle kompatibel, optional: QR10 und Rohloff OEM

Da damit zu rechnen ist, dass der Rahmen mit mehr Federweg auch härter rangenommen wird, brauchen wir etwas mehr Fleisch am Sitzrohr. Das 31,6er ist dafür zu dünnwandig. 30,9 bringt das das nächstdickere Wandmaß, für das es alle Sattelstützen gibt.

Die Federwegsreduzierung bei Umwerferbetrieb ist nicht absolut. Sie hängt von Umwerfertyp, Marke, Einstellung und der Differenz von größtem und kleinstem Kettenblatt am. Je höher der Umwerferkäfig sitzt, um so mehr Federweg ist machbar, ohne dass die Schwinge gegen den Käfig stößt, wenn auf das kleinste vordere Kettenblatt geschaltet wird.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

Falco, gib mal bitte noch ein Statement wie lange das FR noch produziert wird.


----------



## sluette (6. Juli 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das Helius FR wird als Bikepark-taugliches Hardcore Enduro auch weiterhin seine Berechtigung haben, ebenso das ST als unzerstörbarer Extrem-Freerider jenseits der 200 mm Marke.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Falco





[email protected] schrieb:


> Falco, gib mal bitte noch ein Statement wie lange das FR noch produziert wird.



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (6. Juli 2009)

nun ja es hat seine berechtigung auch noch in 10 jahren. aber wirds dann noch produziert?


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

Meine Rede...


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2009)

"seine Berechtigung haben" heisst für mich noch lange nicht, das es weiter gebaut wird.

wobei Nicolai auf Wunsch ja alles möglich macht


----------



## krasse-banny911 (11. Juli 2009)

@Falco

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Das mit dem Sitzrohr versteh ich, aber dann kann ich meine alten Sattelstützen nicht mehr verwenden. Wenn ich das 31.6 Sattelrohr optional haben kann, reicht mir das aber auch.


----------



## da rookie (12. Juli 2009)

...


----------



## Testmaen (13. Juli 2009)




----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2009)

*schrubbl*


----------



## LeichteGranate (13. Juli 2009)

Geiles Gerät!


----------



## der-gute (13. Juli 2009)

was hat das Teil denn gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (13. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> was hat das Teil denn gewogen?



Habe ich keine Informationen drüber.


----------



## nox_ (13. Juli 2009)

So wärs perfekt:


----------



## Testmaen (13. Juli 2009)

Kommt vielleicht noch.  Im Gegensatz zu dem Bild mit dem gelben Hauptrahmen, ist hier ja auch die vordere Dämpferaufnahme anders.


----------



## Harvester (13. Juli 2009)

nox_ schrieb:


> So wärs perfekt:


 

Für Detailsuchbilder bin ich blind.....

was meinste?


----------



## der-gute (13. Juli 2009)

ob das Gusset so wichtig is?


----------



## nox_ (14. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> ob das Gusset so wichtig is?



mir gehts bei diesem Gusset weniger um die Funktion als um die Optik.

Das _-N-_ Gusset war einfach charakteristisch für das FR/ST. Ich würds schade finden, wenn das verloren geht.

Ich werds mir auf jeden Fall dazu schweißen lassen, wenn möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2009)

Hmm, wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe ist es mir eg relativ egal ob das FR weiterhin gebaut wird. Sieht echt gut aus. Und ich finde das Schlanke Gusset auch schöner, zumal man dabei nicht die Bremse jedesmal neu entlüften muss, wenn man sie an-/abbaut.


----------



## softbiker (14. Juli 2009)

Jetzt muss ich schon wieder dass sparen anfangen.

Also den Rahmen finde ich mal richtig gelungen. 

Schaut aus wei eine giftige Grazie. Da ich tendenziell nicht so auf fette gussets stehe finde ich das schon sehr schön.

Nur ob das der gewohnten Haltbarkeit keinen Abbruch tut. 

Wobei ich mein Helius jetzt bisher mit 167mm Federweg auch ordentlich ranngenommen habe und mir nicht vorstellen kann dass da 2cm mehr nochmal so das groh ausmachen.

Allerdings Jungs, ihr müsst das kryptonite-grün wider mit in die Farbpalette nehmen. Warum ist das eigentlich weggefallen.

Ich träume immer davon so ein schönes grünes Radl zu haben mit geilen gelben Demax-Felgen und eine schwarze fette Gabel.  So würde mein AFR aussehen.


----------



## checkb (14. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht kann Falco mal was zum Rahmengewicht posten. Oder habe ich was überlesen? Wenn ich den Umwerferturm weglasse, ist dann der hässliche Knubbel* komplett weg.

checkb

* ist mein Geschmack und muss hier zu keiner Diskussion führen


----------



## Testmaen (14. Juli 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann Falco mal was zum Rahmengewicht posten. Oder habe ich was überlesen?



Soll im Bereich des jetzigen Helius FR liegen.


----------



## da rookie (14. Juli 2009)

so...hier mal ein bild von der anderen seite... 
soll eins von bisher zwei prototypen sein.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2009)

schick. auch wenn die vordere dämpferaufnahme nicht so industrial-style ist wie beim fr.


----------



## da rookie (14. Juli 2009)

ja...
und spart gewicht. leider werden dann weniger einstellmöglichkeiten geboten...aber wenn ich ehrlich bin...hab ich auch erst einmal umgestellt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> schick. auch wenn die vordere dämpferaufnahme nicht so industrial-style ist wie beim fr.



gerade diese finde ich schöner wie beim FR


----------



## da rookie (14. Juli 2009)

die dämpferaufnahme kommt wohl vom helius am


----------



## da rookie (14. Juli 2009)

wär schön wenn jetzt noch die b-boxx verbaut würde und dafür der sitzrohrstummel verschwünde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich denke das ist ein AM-Rohrsatz mit der Geometrie des FR im ST-LOOK.

Naja von allem hald etwas. 

ABER VERDAMMT SIEHT DAS TEIL LEEEEECKER AUS !!!

Das hat sowas vom Wolf im Schafspelz. Gefällt Gefällt.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Juli 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> ABER VERDAMMT SIEHT DAS TEIL LEEEEECKER AUS !!!


Ja verdammt, ich ärgere mich ja jetzt schon das Am bestellt zu haben.  
Wobei das AFR mit ner Totem für Enduro Touren dann sowieso schon ne Ecke zu heftig wäre.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wobei das AFR mit ner Totem für Enduro Touren dann sowieso schon ne Ecke zu heftig wäre.



Ach das geht schon 
Wann war nochmal Release von dem guten Stück? August?
Wie ist das eg mit dem Sitzwinkel...ich hab das noch nie so richtig kapiert. Macht die Befestigung des Sitzrohrs vor dem Tretlager das ganze nun Tourentauglicher?


----------



## softbiker (15. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie ist das eg mit dem Sitzwinkel...ich hab das noch nie so richtig kapiert. Macht die Befestigung des Sitzrohrs vor dem Tretlager das ganze nun Tourentauglicher?



Naja also treten musst du immer noch selber


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

So ein Mist...und ich hab gehofft am Griff drehen zu können.
Aber ich glaube ich hab mir meine Frage gerade selbst erklärt...Je kleiner der Winkel, desto weiter ist der sattel hinten, wenn ich den sattel rausziehe, desto gestreckter sitze ich auf dem rad und kann somit mehr Kraft auf die pedale bringen...korrekt?


----------



## ChrisPi (15. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wann war nochmal Release von dem guten Stück? August?



Würd mich auch interessieren! Mir wären Fakten lieber als die ganzen Spekulationen


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube ich hab mir meine Frage gerade selbst erklärt...Je kleiner der Winkel, desto weiter ist der sattel hinten, wenn ich den sattel rausziehe, desto gestreckter sitze ich auf dem rad und kann somit mehr Kraft auf die pedale bringen...korrekt?



Na ja klingt ganz gut aber dadurch ist das Gewicht auch sehr weit hinten und Du bekommst eben nicht mehr wirklich viel Kraft auf die Pedale. 
Ich denke lieber etwas kürzeres Oberrohr wie zu flacher Sitzrohrwinkel.


----------



## accutrax (15. Juli 2009)

word !!!

gruss accu


----------



## some.body (22. Juli 2009)

Habe gerade per Zufall das TechSheet zum AFR auf der Nicolai-Homepage entdeckt. Hier der Link:
http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/tech_sheet/Helius_AFR_10.pdf
Hoffe, dass das jetzt nicht wieder ein geheimes Dokument ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chridsche (22. Juli 2009)

max. Gabeleinbaulänge 565mm, empfohlener Gabelfederweg 160mm?


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2009)

Der Gabelfederweg kann nicht stimmen 140-160mm


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. Juli 2009)

Wieder n Praktikant


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2009)

das sind eher die Daten des Helius AC


----------



## Testmaen (22. Juli 2009)

Die Daten des AC's sind im AC-Thread.


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2009)

stimmt

und ändert man die Zeile, dann landet man beim AC:

http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/tech_sheet/Helius_AC_10.pdf

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (22. Juli 2009)

Der angegebene empfohlene Federweg ist falsch. Aber die empfohlene Gabeleinbauhöhe ist die korrekte. 565mm bedeutet die klassische Singlecrowngabel wie Marzocchi 66 oder Rock Shox Totem mit 180mm Federweg. Und dafür ist das AFR ja auch gedacht.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Juli 2009)

ebenso der heckfederweg. scheint also nur der empfohlene gabelfederweg falsch zu sein...


----------



## Testmaen (24. Juli 2009)




----------



## Kunstflieger (24. Juli 2009)

1.5 Steuerrohr und alles was gelb ist in blau dann will ich einen 

Was ist das für ein Kettenstrebenschutz ?


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Juli 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> 1.5 Steuerrohr und alles was gelb ist in blau dann will ich einen
> 
> Was ist das für ein Kettenstrebenschutz ?



Dann bestells doch. Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist die Schaltzugführung.


----------



## zyco (24. Juli 2009)

Yummy... Haben wolln...


----------



## joseppe (25. Juli 2009)

irgendwie kann ich den hype net ganz verstehen. 
es ist eine bunte mischung aller helius modelle.
nett....

da bin ich doch froh noch ein helius st zu fahren.


----------



## dadsi (25. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja eine Schei55e, jetzt habe ich mit einem ST geliebäugelt, von wegen etwas derberer Gangart und einem Rückbau meines 07er FRs, von wegen trailhunter und bergauf.
Und jetzt kommt dieser Wolperdinger aus dem Norden
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mir das 07 FR optisch immer noch am Besten gefällt.
Was mache ich jetzt in der 200mm Klasse, AFR, ST, ION?
Das ION  ist ja im Vergleich zu meinem FR eine Fahrfehlerverzeihbügelmaschine, die richtig Spaß macht und mich sauschnell fahren lässt. Aber eben nur Park&DH. Das ST bin ich bisher nicht gefahren, glaube aber dass es nahe am FR ist, nur stabiler und hinten softer mit Reserve, ähnlich dem UFO ST.  Wollte bisher immer ST wegen Option auf Umwerfer vo. da kann ich auch mal hardcore bergauf kurbeln.
Ist das AFR jetzt quasi ein 07er FR mit 200er Fahrwerk
Ich muss wohl auf die HM, oder besser in welchem Park kann ich ein AFR & ST Probefahren, Vergleichsfahren?

Warum kann ich eigentlich nicht alle kaufen, dann wüsst ich's


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2009)

dadsi schrieb:


> Wollte bisher immer ST wegen Option auf Umwerfer vo. da kann ich auch mal hardcore bergauf kurbeln.



 das hab ich heut mal getestet, nach 30m von geschätzten 3km, bin ich abgestiegen und hab das Ding geschoben; da bin ich zu fuß schneller


----------



## ChrisPi (27. Juli 2009)

Tom$ schrieb:


> von mtbr: `a mix of ST and FR, 200mm rear, 180 front. It will be presented at the open house at Nicolai's place at the end of august and it will replace the FR and ST `



Soll es dabei bleiben,Ende August Erscheinungstermin? Oder weiß jemand genaueres dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Juli 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Soll es dabei bleiben,Ende August Erscheinungstermin?



Jo


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Juli 2009)

Es gibt neue Info´s 

Morgen ist beim BikeBauer AFR Premiere.
Ich gehe direkt mal Probefahren und ab Mittwoch gibt es Bilder.


----------



## schneibsteinhau (28. Juli 2009)

man kann ab heute bei den bekannten Nicolai-Händlern bestellen. 
Ausliefertermin ist kurz nach der Eurobike angedacht. Mal sehn...
Sieht übrigens toll aus, hab es heute auf einem Bild gesehen.


----------



## crossoverall (28. Juli 2009)

hier die ersten Bilder vom www.rider-store.de
http://whyexfiles.dbap.de/Public/NICOLAI/Rahmen2010/frames2010press/233R2150.jpg


----------



## crossoverall (28. Juli 2009)

hier die ersten Bilder vom www.rider-store.de

http://whyexfiles.dbap.de/Public/NICOLAI/Rahmen2010/frames2010press/233R2150.jpg


----------



## fuzzball (28. Juli 2009)

ich bin mal so frei 



ist aber dasselbe Bild wie auf Seite 7


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe gerade schon mal eine kleine Runde auf dem Hof vom BikeBauer damit gedreht.

Geil !!!


----------



## softbiker (28. Juli 2009)

Löcher Sie mal ob Sie was zum Gewicht verraten


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Juli 2009)

So wie das FR.
Ich glaube das AFR auf dem Bild liegt bei ca. 18 kg.
Mein FR mit ähnlichem Aufbau liegt bei 18,3 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (28. Juli 2009)

ich möchte gerne so einen multifunktionalen Freerider

mit Totem und Hammerschmidt

der sollte dann aber 16 Kilo wiegen!

Edith:
wobei der gelbe AFR Rahmen leichter aussieht, als der weisse FR Rahmen

der Hinterbau des FR is um einiges fetter...


----------



## pfalz (28. Juli 2009)

ich finde das MX-Gusset vom FR würde besser passen....ansonsten


----------



## softbiker (28. Juli 2009)

Hat son bissl was von Wolf im Schafspelz

Schaut eigentlich recht filigran aus, mit Luftdämpfungselementen sollten ja dann so um die 17kg durchaus drinnensein ohne Leichtbauwahn.

Ich seh schon, mein armes Schweinderl in tausend Teilen 

Müsste man sich eigentlich mal ausrechnen, wenn man lauter 50Cents aneinanderklebt und einen Rahmen formt ob dass dann an den Preis in etwa hinkommt.

Naja dass Dinges muss her, nachdem mich mein Kumpel schon die ganze Zeit mit diesem blöden vl 109 löchert, muss er mal´n anständiges Radl sehen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Juli 2009)

Der weisse ist auch ein ST.

16,xkg müsste machbar sein mit leichten Laufrädern, Pedalen, SoloAir, usw... wird aber mit sicherheit nicht günstig.


----------



## ChrisPi (28. Juli 2009)

Also wenn der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer bei 3,5kg liegt dann müsste ein Aufbau mit 16,x ohne sinnlosen Leichtbau durchaus drinn sein,zumindest mit Luftdämpfer.Rein optisch würd ich sagen: typisch Nicolai,gefällt mir gut! Nur gelb ist nicht mein Fall..


----------



## nox_ (29. Juli 2009)

das gelb ist ja wirklich zum speiben, ansonsten gefällt es!

Und so könnte es mit FR Gussets aussehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juli 2009)

sehr geiles teil das afr... vielleicht in ein paar jahren mal oder so... erstmal weiter am fr basteln...


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Juli 2009)

Hier nochmal schön der Vergleich AFR zu ST.


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Juli 2009)

So !! Wir sind gefahren 


























Hier sieht manschön den vergleich FR zu AFR.
Ich durfte auch mal ein paar km durchs Unterholz fahren und bin begeistert.
Wir sind durch hügeligen Wald gefahren und ziehmlich querbeet.
Es war weder der mega Anstieg noch der mega DownHill dabei aber ich muss sagen das Ding lässt sich beeidruckend gut beschleunigen.
Man sitzt etwas weiter hinten wie beim FR das fällt aber nicht auf.
Es geht Hammer Geil um die Ecken und bügelt extrem gut. 
Die Sitztposition ist deutlich besser wie ich dacht.

Ich bin begeistert wie neutral man mit 197mm FW quer durch den Wald hacken kann. Der Hinterbau ist der knaller. 

Demnächst muss das Gerät am Berg noch richtig zeigen was es kann.


----------



## nox_ (1. August 2009)

Danke für deinen Bericht. Das stärkt meine (noch nicht ganz entgültige) Kaufentscheidung. 

Habt ihr für Anstiege die Absenkung der 66 benutzt? Eine 180mm Gabel mit Absenkung wird wohl die schwerste Entscheidung bei dem Rad.

Wann gehts denn in die Berge? Würde mich über einen genaueren Bericht freuen.

Was ich noch nicht ganz verstanden habe: die Schwinge hat 4 Löcher. 
Das oberste ist, nehme ich an, die 197mm Einstellung.
Im Tech Sheet sind allerdings nur drei verschiedene Einstellungen angegeben (175 / 186 / 197 mm).

Wofür ist dann das 4te Loch ? 165mm?


----------



## c_w (1. August 2009)

Nächstes Mal die Bilder dann bitte in scharf ;-)


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. August 2009)

Sorry die Bilder sind nur auf die schnelle mit dem Händy gemacht.

Ich bin ohne abzusenken gefahren also nur 180mm, ich denke aber das macht schon Sinn wenn es was länger bergauf geht.

Wir gehen warscheinlich erst übernächste Woche wieder fahren. 

Zum 4. Loch kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Jocka79 (8. August 2009)

ich finds total geil...

bis auf der sattel :kotz:


...aber ein ion mit sc gabel geht auch richtig gut!


----------



## free-for-ride (11. April 2014)

Bin leider nirgends fündig geworden.
Kennt jemand das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus?


----------



## free-for-ride (9. Mai 2014)

Hst sich erledigt.  Nicolai hat mir die Daten geschickt 

Gesendet von Galaxy S4


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2014)

der vorletzte aus meiner Clique verkauft sein -N- wer interesse hat--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/458482-nicolai-helius-afr-gr-l

(dann sind wir _*ein für alle Mal *_durch mit Nicolai)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. September 2014)

das is uns auch *Recht*.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> das is uns auch *Recht*.


ein fläschen bier wieder mal zu viel ?


----------



## der-gute (21. September 2014)

Nein, völlig nüchterne Feststellung.


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. September 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der vorletzte aus meiner Clique verkauft sein -N- wer interesse hat--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/458482-nicolai-helius-afr-gr-l
> 
> (dann sind wir _*ein für alle Mal *_durch mit Nicolai)


Au weia ! Hab den Anzeigentext mal gelesen:

"Verkaufe mein Freeride-Bike welches noch keinen Bikepark gesehen hat. Wurde nur für Touren verwendet und hat ca. 100 km hinter sich."

Dafür brauchts dann wirklich kein Nicolai.
So ein Teil will bewegt werden ... und nicht nur jede Woche andersfarbig gepimpt 

Hoffe, es findet sich ein würdiger Käufer.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------

